# Where to get bulk sucrose syrup in Northern California?



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I currently hand mix gallons of sugar syrup, but as my bee "hobby" grows I would like to know if there is a supplier in Norcal for bulk syrup, somewhere I could go with a tank and get it filled?? Or I may just have to get ahold of a mixing tank and try the trolling motor method of mixing!! 

Thanks for any leads!!

Jason


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mann Lake will fill your container at their warehouse. I have brought in five gallon buckets several times.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Oliver, do they sell sucrose or HFCS?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.adm.com/en-US/news/_layouts/PressReleaseDetail.aspx?ID=86

ADM sweeteners in Lodi should be closer to you.
I know someone who used to get syrup in lodi, and from doing a search, I came up with this place in the link posted above.

Here is another place that might be the one. I don't remember the name of the place my friend used to use, it was years ago...

https://www.sweetenerproducts.com/website/Affiliates.aspx


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BeeGhost said:


> Oliver, do they sell sucrose or HFCS?


liquid syrup.


----------



## Cabeekeeper (Jan 21, 2013)

The Beekmans might have some i would call them.
5236 Geer Road
Hughson, CA 95326
Phone: (209) 667-5812
Fax: (209) 634-2337


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info guys!! I appreciate it very much!!


----------

